# Turn by turn directions issue



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m on 2018.4.9 though this did happen on previous software as well. 

From time to time while I use navigation I notice that the turn by turn directions recycle and I end up at a previous spot in the directions d (i.e. 15 miles ago) and the directions, distance remaining, time remaining, and estimated arrival are all based on this bad position. 

Then, out of nowhere the navigation thinks the car is going 200 MPH and catches back up. 

Bizarre!

Meanwhile my position on the map is always right.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm on 2018.4.9 though this did happen on previous software as well.
> 
> From time to time while I use navigation I notice that the turn by turn directions recycle and I end up at a previous spot in the directions d (i.e. 15 miles ago) and the directions, distance remaining, time remaining, and estimated arrival are all based on this bad position.
> 
> ...


Do not be afraid earthling you are experiencing the beginnings of time travel. :>)


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> Do not be afraid earthling you are experiencing the beginnings of time travel. :>)


Not time travel, it's that new thing called the Hyperloop!


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Mike Land said:


> Not time travel, it's that new thing called the Hyperloop!


why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This issue remains through 3 firmware updates. Here are some pictures showing it in more detail.

You can see in picture #1 I am 20 miles from my destination and 1 minute later in picture #2 I am 4.0 miles from my destination. My position on the map is accurate the whole time though.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This issue remains through 3 firmware updates. Here are some pictures showing it in more detail.
> 
> You can see in picture #1 I am 20 miles from my destination and 1 minute later in picture #2 I am 4.0 miles from my destination. My position on the map is accurate the whole time though.
> 
> ...


So the turn by turn is not updating as you drive along, I'm curious, does the voice command work on time or does it lag behind as well?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> So the turn by turn is not updating as you drive along, I'm curious, does the voice command work on time or does it lag behind as well?


So basically it works and then suddenly it goes back in time on the drive as if where I was X miles ago. Then it quickly catches up - not in one shot, but you see the remaining miles start ratcheting down quickly and the steps clear away that were in the past.

Not sure on voice, I leave it on mute. I just have it up as a check against traffic and my arrival time.


----------

